# Unopened old bottle of trace elements



## Fred Dulley (15 Feb 2021)

Hi folks,
I've just found and opened up an old tub of TNC trace elements. Whats the chances it is EDTA Chelated and can be used in a DIY all in one fert?
I'll be buying the necessary Ascorbic acid.

Thanks.


----------



## dw1305 (15 Feb 2021)

Hi all,


Fred Dulley said:


> I've just found and opened up an old tub of TNC trace elements.


I'm pretty sure the iron will be chelated. I'd be absolutely amazed if this wasn't a <"commercial trace element mix"> rebranded.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Fred Dulley (15 Feb 2021)

Much appreciated as always, Darrel.


----------



## Sarpijk (15 Feb 2021)

Hi this might be of help. I am sure we both have the same product but different packaging.


----------



## Fred Dulley (15 Feb 2021)

Thanks Sarpijk


----------



## ian_m (16 Feb 2021)

dw1305 said:


> I'd be absolutely amazed if this wasn't a <"commercial trace element mix"> rebranded


Solufeed Sodium Free TEC™

The technical data sheet matches the TNC trace 100%, looks like there is a typo on the web page for iron %.

It cost £13 per Kg, which would last years in a tank.


----------



## dw1305 (16 Feb 2021)

Hi all,


ian_m said:


> Solufeed Sodium Free TEC™


Thanks @ian_m, I was going to have a look through the various trace element mixes this morning, but I think we need to look no further.

The "sodium free" bit just means that ammonium (NH4+), or potassium (K+) were the <"originally chelated ions">

A thought occurs that all @Fred Dulley (or any-one else) needs to do is actually look at the salt, if it looks like this (the sand coloured particles), it is a chelate.



cheers Darrel


----------

